

Shark Tank on Hulu - A Fun Investor Reality Show - Readmore
http://www.hulu.com/watch/88498/shark-tank-series-premiere#s-p1-so-i0

======
Readmore
I think the "College Foxes Hauling Boxes" guys screwed up. They probably
shouldn't ever have gone on the show at all but since they didn't take the
offer all they've done is broadcast their business model to millions of people
across America.

